# Help on vinyl temp/time



## SQL (Mar 27, 2007)

I just got my new vinyl cutter and heat press. My question is....
Where do I get the temp and time for each type of material?
I did a bit of searching and learned that Spectra Cut II is
302 degrees @ 12secs. That worked well for my first Gildan
50/50 tee shirt. I increased the pressure a bit and did a vinyl over vinyl application. That too seemed to work. 
Does the garment you are pressing to change time/temp or is it only dictated by the type of material?
Does anyone have a chart with the most popular materials to tell time/temp?

One more thing...
Someone was selling a heat press alignment tool. Looked like a fancy type ruler. I can see a need for that as I just did a breast logo and got it too close to the sleeve using my "calibrated" eyeball. If someone knows the link, please send it. I know we aren't supposed to do self-promotion in threads, but I could use the information.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

teesquareit.com and they should provide you with instructions when you purchase the heat press material. One more thing, was the Spectra Cut II white? I am having major problems with their white, all other colors work great.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

The time and temp settings will remain constant with the vinyl, regardless of what you are pressing it on, althought you may need to occasionally make slight adjustments. You can get the settings from the manufacturer or distributor.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a tessquareit and it is great! I just bought a second heat press and I plan to get another one. I think this tool is the greatest. I wish i had thought of it.That badalou is a smart guy and very helpful too !!! Good luck and happy pressing. ... JB


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The other alignment tool is at perfecttransfers.com

You can get it at several vendors.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I have one of the T-squareits, but it doesn't seem to work when using the teflon pillow, which I use most of the time. It if does, let me know because I might not be doing it right. That Perfect transfer tool looks very useful, but $90 for a piece of plastic??? That seems a little high.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

rusty said:


> That Perfect transfer tool looks very useful, but $90 for a piece of plastic??? That seems a little high.


That was my reaction for a long time before I bought one. 
I've use it for a few months, and if someone stole it, I would buy a new one.


----------



## SQL (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Rusty, being so new, I'm not sure what a teflon pillow is. Will you please elaborate a bit? I know that is off topic, but I'm trying to learn all I can.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

SQL said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Rusty, being so new, I'm not sure what a teflon pillow is. Will you please elaborate a bit? I know that is off topic, but I'm trying to learn all I can.


Here's a pic. It's just a foam pad sewn inside of a teflon pillowcase. They are used for pressing garments that may have thick seems, buttons, collars, etc. And also for some delicate shirts such as the thin Vapor performance apparel.

Teflon Pillow


----------



## SQL (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you have a link for a good location to buy one of those pillows? I just had a problem with buttons the other day. I can see the need for that.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

SQL said:


> Do you have a link for a good location to buy one of those pillows? I just had a problem with buttons the other day. I can see the need for that.


Contact imprintables.com 

800-347-0068, ask for Josh, tell him you are a member here for special pricing.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I would also suggest getting a couple of them. They lose their fluff pretty quickly and start to get thinner. They will still work, but when they get old, they become uneven and don't seem to provide even pressure. This isn't as critical with vinyl, but can be a bigger problem with sublimation.


----------

